# Safe in a Motorhome



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

Has anyone installed a safe in their MH? (one in which you could place your credit card, cash, passports etc). If so, where did you put it, and how did you bolt it down?

I was in Morrisons the other day, and they had a safe (One with a keypad, so no key to be stolen), for about £17. I was sorely tempted, but it was quite heavy, and I couldn't think where I could install it.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

The fav place to put one is the cavity under driver/passenger seat base,
that's if it's a Sevel type chassis.

Drill and bolt through floor and seat base side, doesn't affect swivel bases and very secure.

Regards M&D


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Mines under the dinnete
twodogs


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Hi, while on the subject of security, is it generally considered better to close all the blinds/curtains when leaving vehicle (when not being used) or leave open so people can see there is nothing worth stealing. e.g TV.

One of my neighbours always leaves his inside on full view, I always leave mine closed up on the presumption a crook might wonder if someone could be inside. Also to save any fabric fading.
Anyone else have views on this.
Jon.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

8) Hmmm! can i have the number and list of goodies too please, lol only joking!!! Gotta get me treasure from somewhere! Iron Morgan Rackham


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Rather than a safe, how about locating somewhere within the vehicle that can be utilised as a 'secret hiding spot'. 

I have an absolute gem which can be accessed from inside or outside the van and I guarantee 100% that no casual thief would ever find it. I use it for cash, passports, camera etc when parked up.

Sorry can't give details, otherwise it wouldn't be a secret anymore :lol: 

However, I can say that with a little ingenuity and one or two little mods (basic carpentry skills come in handy) there are numerous places to create an easily accessed but hidden hidey hole for all your treasures.

Never liked the idea of vehicle safes especially when over the years I've seen how easily their more robust cousins can be removed/opened etc. from business/private premises.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

All the houses down our road have been burgled at least once in the last 10 years, one of them three times. The one that has been done three times is the one fitted with a burglar alarm. We have never been burgled and the only difference between our house and the others at night is that we always leave the kitchen light on whether we are here or not and alway one light on up stairs when we are out or in. So it must have some effect unless it is the pride of lions we have as pets in the back garden.


----------



## Pemburys (May 1, 2005)

If we're away from the van in an area that we are unsure of we put the bilnds down and leave the radio on. So far so good.

Paul


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Keng has got me thinking about hidden spots - have thought of a few places, best one being the gas locker with a spark generator on door latch and slow leak - open the door, no more wallet (or van), but no theif either!!!! :roll: 

Like the idea of leaving radio on, never thought of that, and how about a dog bowl and leash (one suitable for spike) left strategically placed outside the door. 

Must admit I am not a lover of the cheap digital safes, I have one in the house and is remarkably easy to open if you know how. I won't mention how you do it, but takes me 10 seconds or less to get the door open. I have modified mine to make two methods impossible or at least a lot harder.

Jon.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

12 months or more ago on another group I seem to remember reading of one member who had installed a safe and then informed his insurance company.
They had written back informing him of their intention to increase his premium. Their view was that as he had installed a safe he must have something very valuable in his van therefore an increase in the premium was in order.

Seem to remember that they backed down later. Think they were told that passports and credit cards plus a camera etc were valuable enough to warrant a safe. 
Did anyone else read that?


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

On my last two m/homes I've bolted a very small safe (a proper safe, not a "cash box" affair) to the rear of the passenger footwell. 'Waxoyled' stainless-steel coachbolts hold it to the body. The safe cannot be accessed without opening the passenger door. A deadlocked passenger door gives the final security touch. 

Anyway the safe is virtually invisible and "un-get-at-able" from within the vehicle, and we tend to normally NOT use the front passenger door at all - the front of the footwell becomes a handy storage area for drinking water when on the move, newspapers, magazines, "goodies" (choc/sweeties!), CD storage box, etc. It's mildly inconvenient to get something from the safe, but that's all, and this safe is waiting to get its' "carpet cover" to totally hide it.

There's a lot to be said for a hiding place within the body of the vehicle. But, much like gas alarms, it's all about "peace of mind". If you have peace of mind with your treasures hidden, that's fine.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

A piece of matching wood with a small screw in the corner cut to fit in the bottom of a wall locker creating a false bottom is as good as anything.

Regards
Mary/Richard


----------



## brenbo (May 1, 2005)

On the subject of lights, at home I have several timers which switch lights on and off at intervals in most of the rooms, even when we are on holidays. I use "Economy" bulbs, and the timers these days are not expensive.
The problem is when the clocks change, I have so many clocks/timers in the house, I always forget some!!

Does anyone know of a 12 Volt timer that could be used to switch lights on in a MH?


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brenbo,
Most of the modern digital control panels fitted will have an option to switch on selected lighting, ie awning lights or interior lights etc. Check if your is covered by the handbook.
Malc


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> 12 months or more ago on another group I seem to remember reading of one member who had installed a safe and then informed his insurance company.
> They had written back informing him of their intention to increase his premium. Their view was that as he had installed a safe he must have something very valuable in his van therefore an increase in the premium was in order.
> 
> Seem to remember that they backed down later. Think they were told that passports and credit cards plus a camera etc were valuable enough to warrant a safe.
> Did anyone else read that?


hELLO GILLIAN

Hello Gillian

I remember reading that. I spoke to my insurance company at th time & the reasoning is also that if you have a safe it is quite probably bolted to say the floor of the vehicle & thus more damage would be done if someone tried to break into it resulting in higher repair costs. They sugested a lockable box. The minute they hear the word safe they just didnt want to insure but a lockable box was OK.

motorhomer


----------

